# Problem mounting jet unit



## teejay (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm trying to mount a jet lower unit on my 1995 40hp 4cyl mercury and need to be able to bolt the lower unit on, but there is a stud where I need to put the bolt. Can I just remove the stud & drill the hole all the way through so I can put a bolt in from the top. 

The stud in the way is the rear one in the first picture I need to drop a bolt in from the top to bolt on the lower unit.






This is the hole I need the bolt in, does anyone see a problem with removing the stud & drilling the hole through to the top so I can replace it with a bolt. If so should I use a stainless bolt ? Thanks for any help.





Also this motor will be going on a 16' x 48" bottom modified Vee hull, I would like to be able to run around 25mph or so wide open is it possible ?


----------



## Codeman (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes that is the way they are done. But you also need to spotface it so the bolt head will seat correctly. Are you sure those 2 holes line up? Yes make sure you use stainless. You'll regret it later on if you don't. I'll try to take some pics later I have my pump off right now. Should be the same pump believe it or not.


----------



## teejay (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, I would appreciate it if you could post a pic. I seen on outboard jets that they with loan a spotfacer for a $50 deposit when you buy a jet unit, I might call them, but I bought my unit used so I'm not going to hold my breath on them loaning it to me. I'm pretty sure those holes line up, but will check again before drilling. If they won't loan the tool, I'll probably just use an angle grinder & go slow to try to make it look as good as possible. Thanks again


----------



## Codeman (Feb 12, 2010)

I just saw that you are in eastern Mo. Where exactly are you? Sorry I forgot to get the pic when I put it back together this morning. I'll run out and get one after while and post it for you. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out a way to do it.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Hope these help. I'd say you can figure out a way cut it once you drill it through. I took the bolt back out so you could see better.


----------



## teejay (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, that helps. I'm from St. Clair MO it's about 45 miles SW of St. Louis on I-44.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey teejay,my brother lives in St.Clair.I'm down Hwy30 in Cedar Hill.
The bro and I do the Meramec at Redhorse. Or I go to the old Frog's Landing occasionaly.Maybe run into you out there.I have an Alumacraft RiverRunner w/80HP Merc Jet.Keep your head up I may be coming by you at any time.Here is a pic.


----------



## willfishforfood (Feb 13, 2010)

don't forget antiseize on all bolts


----------

